# Symposium Merchandise



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2003)

Since Dr. B brought up the topic of what people are bringing to sell I thought I might as well start a separate thread on the topic.

*Blades*
As the US distributor of GUC Knives I have the honor of the official debut of their products in the states. The following models are from the cord wrap handle line and are available in red, black and blue.

*A. Illongo Bolo Premium:* 
Finish: Polished 
Over-all length is 26 inches. 
Blade Length: 20 inches
Handles: 6 inches with a cord wrap.
Price: $85.00 US Dollars

*B. Illongo Bolo Basic:* 
Finish: Satin
Over-all length is 26 inches. 
Blade Length: 20 inches
Handles: 6 inches with a cord wrap.
Price: $65.00 US Dollars

*C. Drop Point Dagger Premium:* 
Finish: Polished
Over-all length is 10.75 inches. 
Blade Length: 5 inches
Handles: 5.75 inches with a cord wrap.
Price: $50.00 US Dollars

*D. Large Tanto Premium:* 
Finish: Polished 
Over-all length is 8.5 inches. 
Blade Length: 3.5 inches
Handles: 5 inches with a cord wrap.
Price: $40.00 US Dollars

*E. Small Tanto Premium:* 
Finish: Polished 
Over-all length is 7 inches. 
Blade Length: 3.75 inches
Handles: 3.25 inches with a cord wrap.
Price: $35.00 US Dollars



All knives come with sheaths.



(* Switch descriptions of 'D' and 'E' per Renegades Request 
Rich Parsons
MT Moderator
*)


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 25, 2003)

And how to acquire one of these?

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2003)

I will have them on the http://wdsupplies.com soon. For those who want them now e-mail me at wmarnis@wmarnis.com so we can make arrangements.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2003)

*A, B & C.*
Black Belt Magazines GM Presas series. Approx 60 minutes.  $30.00 US Dollars each

*D.* WMAA Curriculum White  Blue belt. Approx 75 minutes. $40.00 US Dollars


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2003)

*A. Modern Arnis Philippine Martial Art Stick Fighting* $25.00 US Dollars.

*B. The Practical Art of Eskrima* 6 copies left. Near mint condition! $25.00 US Dollars.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2003)

In May of 2000, GM Presas was conducting a seminar in Buffalo, NY.   During the course of the seminar, Datu Hartman showed GM Presas a portrait of the late GM Ed Parker, Sr. as done by his son, Ed Parker Jr., an accomplished artist.   GM Presas was so impressed with Mr. Parkers work that he gave Datu Hartman permission to have Mr. Parker do a portrait of himself. Unfortunately, the portrait wasnt completed until after GM Presas untimely passing.  This stunning portrait is now available for purchase.


Size      *Unmatted*	Matted	*Framed & Matted*
13 x 19	*$75.00*	$85.00	*$150.00*
11 x 14	*$50.00*	$60.00	*$85.00*
8.5 x 11	*$35.00*	$40.00	*$50.00*


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2003)

Sample


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2003)

I am not so computer literate so I don't know how to attach images of the books I'm bringing but if you go to the website page attached, you'll see the book covers and by clicking on the image, it'll take you to a page that describes that book.

http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/index.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2003)

Tim,

In the Picture of the knives it looks like *'D'* is larger than *'E'* which is the large knife. Just curious 

I have seen and used, and own some of the Training knives from Canada and I recommend them. I am a satisfied customer. 

I copies of both books offered here by Tim, and I recommend them both, in particular I like the Practical Art of Eskrima. 

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2003)

I have electroninc and hard copies of both the _*'Defanging the Snake'*_ and _*'Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road to Mastery'*_. 

I have enjoyed reading both and also recommend them.
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2003)

What Can I Say about the Black Belt Videos of GM Presas. *It is GM Remy Presas!*

As for Tim's Tape I have not seen it, yet I have a copy of his forms CD and if the quality is the same, and I would expected it to be, I would have no problems with a recomendation here.


:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tim,
> 
> In the Picture of the knives it looks like 'D' is larger than 'E' which is the large knife. Just curious *



I saw it after my edit time was over. If you would like to fix it for me be my guest!

:asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 27, 2003)

Some recommendations:
I have seen some work by Renegade's knife maker; high quality and a good deal for the price (yes, I ordered a couple of swords w/ tweaks to them).
Portrait: worth owning.
WMAA video: good overview of our introductory curriculum.
Books/Videos by Professor Presas: you owe yourself; no telling when things will become unavailable,

And agreeing with Rich, Dan's books are worthwhile regardless of format.  
I can also recommend his updated volume on sparring tactics.

Chad


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2003)

Rich & Chad,
Thanks for the plug.  I am rather proud of how they turned out.  See you guys in Buffalo!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jun 29, 2003)

thanks for the kudos guys,dave and myself having been working really hard on producing some quality pieces at extremely good prices.
later
jay
ps there are some nice trainers out there but they are not a guc,stay tuned in the very near future for the real versions.:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi,

here the covers ot f the videos I will bring.
I will not bring many due to the weight problem on the plane.
So in someone is interested, please malil me in advance, so I am sure to bring enough copies. 
All videos will be in english, NTSC version (american standard).
The videos sell usually for 39 US$, during the symposium for 35$. 
If all 6 videos are bought, the price reduces to 29$ per tape.



Content of the videos:

Video A:
White belt, 57 minutes
You will see on this video: Basics for the more advanced techniques: basic footwork, sinawalis in motion, how to strike with the stick correctly and efficently, blocks and counters, the basics of Tapi-Tapi, Karanza, empty hand stike- and defense-techniques, easy Drills and quickreleases from different situations and much more

Video B:
Yellow belt, 74 minutes
On this video: more sinawalis in motion, singles stick: combinations, the first disarming-series complete with all applications, Tapi-Tapi, classical Arnis, Karanza, the first doublestick-series with application, kicks, modern-drill empty hand, selfdefense: releases against grabbing and bearhugs and much more

Video C:
Green belt, 79 minutes
On this video: more sinawalis is motion and the single drill, single stick: abanicos and the second disarming-series complete with all applications, Tapi-Tapi mit butt-techniques, classical Arnis: Largo and the second doublestick-serie, Karanza, modern-drill with variations, selfdefense: against wrist-grab with punch, tasks and much more 

Video D:
Blue belt, 94 minutes
See on this video: sinawalis 2 against 1 stick, single stick: the third disarming-series, Tapi-Tapi with abanicos and butt-techniques, reactive knife, more classical Arnis, Karanza, the first lockflow, modern-drill with ellbow, against lapel-grab with punch, Chaostraining, tasks and much more 

Video E:
Brown belt, 88 minutes
See on this video: sinawalis with stabs, single stick: sticktrapping, the forth and fith disarming-series, block-disarm-lock-throw with and without stick, Tapi-Tapi with trapping and locks, knife, basic Espada y Daga, empty hand trapping, modern-drill with releases, DeCadena, Selfdefense, Chaos-training, tasks and much more


Videos F: 
Tapi-Tapi of Modern Arnis, 95 minutes
Tapi-Tapi is the core drill of Modern Arnis. It is a fascinating and thrilling gem of the Filipino Martial Arts. In this drill you train the techniques in a continuous flow, where speed and reaction are trained as well as coordination, timing and reflexes. It is fast, effective and exciting.
But most important is, as Professor Remy A. Presas always said: "You have to go with the flow".
In this video you see the compilation of the Tapi-Tapi from the colored belts plus another 45 minutes with 13 advanced Tapi-Tapi techniques



I hope this information gives a good insight in what the videos will offer.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Since Dr. B brought up the topic of what people are bringing to sell I thought I might as well start a separate thread on the topic.
> 
> Blades
> ...



Ahhh yes, I did bring it up and that is part of what a Symposium is all about, merchandise... please feel free to discuss a display space with me via PM or e-mail at <escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>

We do have some very good merchandise that will be available at the Symposium so bring extra money.  

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

